# Good priced fly boxes?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking for a smaller or medium sized fly box, is there any good deals on the Internet because local fly shop has them for like 20-50 dollars and I think that's pretty high not being water proof. Also herd from a few you can make you own never seen that.


----------



## fastbird (Sep 5, 2013)

What kind of flies are you going to be putting in the box?  Here are a couple I found on amazon.  They may not fit big streamers and salt water flies but they should fit bonefish and smaller redfish flies.

http://goo.gl/RdjOvn

http://goo.gl/WQcMyR


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I use and most of my friends...cheap but well made.  Add a sheet of craft foam on the bottom of both sides and you're good to go!  Holds a ton of good size flies.

http://www.joann.com/quick-view-carrying-case-12-x3-1-4-x9-875-/xprd634018/

http://www.joann.com/artbin-small-quick-view-carrying-case/zprd_10502524a/


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I like the soft foam ones with magnets. I got some that are 20 years old and show it. But they still do the job. Plus they float . Which has come in handy on a few occasions. Every now and then a magnet will come lose. But it's easy to find. Because it will be stuck on the other. Nothing some CA or head cement can't fix.

I made a sweet tarpon leader stretcher box out of a cigar box. But it got run over by my buds boat trailer. Don't ask  Been saying for years I am gonna make another. But since moving to SC. I don't chase poons often now. :'(


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I have cheap ones and big expensive boat boxes....I have found though that flies with weed guards dont store in these well at all and have gone to plastic divided boxes for larger salt and freshwater flies....that said these are good quality and cheap...

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/flyfishingproducts.htm


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Check out Sierra Trading Post. Search fly boxes on their site.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Looking for a smaller or medium sized fly box...


Was ready to post a lament about "why did Plano stop making those little fly boxes from my youth". But, I did a quick WWW search and low and behold... they are back and less than 5 bucks!!!!!

For years, my system has been to tie and store my flies in large Plano boxes. Then, I pull out 8 to 12 flies that look like winners for that particular day and put then in the little box. The little box goes in my pocket or clipped to my hat (if I wade).

Big fan of the foam boxes in concept but, as the years pass... I just seem to collect them and not necessarily use them.

I fish salt water and the little Plano boxes are just big enough to hold my deceivers when trout fishing. They easily hold a dozen crab and shrimp flies.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Allen Fly Fishing also has some pretty nice boxes for cheap. Check them out.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/fly-boxes-1/


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

X2 like Net 30 said,
except I use pistol cases, remove foam for pistol add craft foam from local craft store, trace to craft foam and walla, plenty of sizes also. academy sells them pretty cheap


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Accessories/Fly-Boxes%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104339880/i/103891680/Cabelas-Large-Fly-Box/1514062.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffly-boxes%2F_%2FN-1100463%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103891680%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104339880&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104339880%3Bcat103891680



These work great have two and they hold larger flies as well. Kind of a copy of the c&f design.


----------



## alexjaume (Jun 22, 2013)

Depends on what size flies you want to carry. I have a few if those waterproof Scientific Angler boxes. I think they are around $20. They work well for smaller Baitfish patterns.

I also made a bigger streamer box out of craft store foam and a clear art set box. Worked pretty well and cost less than $10 bucks... But not waterproof.

My GF bought me one of the Cliffs Bugger Beast last Christmas. Awesome box but for that kind of money it should be waterproof or at least water resistant.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ended up getting a pistol case from academy for 7 dollars and put hard foam in it with double stick tape works awesome and has room for days


----------

